# Z4 engine clean



## Superbow (Jul 15, 2008)

Had a go at cleaning the wife's Z4 engine bay. Hadn't had a clean for over 2 years. My first go at engine cleaning. Products used were merguiars APC & SD, and finished of with Autoglym instant tyre dressing. :thumb:

BEFORE










AFTER










:driver::driver::driver:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent clean up!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work........:thumb:, now post some more pic's! I'm after a Z4 very soon any tips?

Howard


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Much better mate, well done!


----------



## joske (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote,
Nice work........, now post some more pic's! I'm after a Z4 very soon any tips?

Howard

here's a tip, Try to find one with an engine bay like this.
If the car wouldn't please you, at least looking at the engine bay will

greetz Joske


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

very clean engine and well done:thumb::thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic work m8.:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Z4's are nice engines to clean - plenty of easily isolated electrics.

Results look great, well done.


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Fantastic Transformation!


----------



## Superbow (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers guys


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice. A friend has got one and I'm amazed how much dust gets thrown up in to the engine bay. Lots of nice flat surfaces to clean though!


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Good effort !!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work mate, reminds me of the mothers old Z4. I miss it very much


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

nice job ! Z4 lover!


----------

